# Two Centurion bikes



## marius.suiram (Aug 5, 2018)

I need to show these beauties

1984 Pro Tour 15






1989 Expert


----------



## Bikerider007 (Aug 5, 2018)

Both nice examples of a well respected brand.


----------



## marius.suiram (Aug 5, 2018)

Just rode the Pro Tour for little more than  30 miles.  Nice ride. Maybe I will keep it


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 5, 2018)

I like the expert.  I had an ironman similar to that one


----------



## bulldog1935 (Aug 5, 2018)

the Pro Tour is a prettier, IMO, and definitely more practical bike


----------



## Mr.RED (Aug 11, 2018)

I am drooling over the Pro Tour and the other Centurion I just sold one of those for $250. The 1980's Centurions are solid bikes but the 70's Semi Pro, Pro Tour is where its at. Very fine rides sir.


----------



## HARPO (Aug 12, 2018)

I have an Ironman Master. Love the ride of it!


----------

